# MS Word Table - Slow Response Time



## Bob Salen (Jan 16, 2006)

When I first open a modestly sized table in MS Word (303kb - 7 pages) it works fine; I can type, select, sort, etc. at normal speeds. But over a period of time (minutes) the repsonse time as I type or move around the table degrades dramatically until it takes on the order of a minute to respond to a single keystroke. This is driving me nuts. I have defragged, closed all other files, etc. to no avail. HALP!

I am on a LAN, running Word 2003 on a Dell Optiplex SX270.

Bob


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF.

Are you working on the file from the server? I've had issues like this before and I've often solved it by copying the file to the PC hard disc, make any changes, then copy back to the server. Also had to do it for Excel files as well. Our network is good at times. but horribly slow at other times.

Regards


----------



## Bob Salen (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks - I am on a LAN & I'll give that a shot.

Bob


----------

